# Any front mount tractor snowblowers out there?



## brian BSL

Hi all. 
Moving to Maine soonand will be adding a Mahindra 6075 to the farm 
(already have a 4025 and am very happy with it). 

I intend to mount a front snow blower on the 6075 for the winter. 
I did not see anything like this on the forums. Bad idea? 
I really do not want to do a rear mount blower as it is just awkward. 
May blow snow for hire too. (why not?)

Thanks!


----------



## pogobill

I don't think many folks go for the front mount as opposed to the rear mount due to the cost difference. If you can get work blowing snow, then at least you can recoup the cost over time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Irskin makes one. I think I got the spelling right. Bills correct that they are expensive!


----------



## marc_hanna

I’ve got a shaft driven one on my little Kubota, and wanted to put one on my Kioti also, but as the other guys said, it’s hard to justify the cost. 

I was looking at hydraulically powered front mount ones that would mount to the FEL.


----------



## brian BSL

I have see some that are hydraulically run from the PTO, but mounted where the bucket goes. 
That is what I am interested in. Need about 40+ HP at the PTO and my 4025 only has 31 HP at the PTO. Just thinking about riving around backwards to clear snow makes my neck ache 
I am getting the 6075 for field work.


----------



## marc_hanna

brian BSL said:


> I have see some that are hydraulically run from the PTO, but mounted where the bucket goes.
> That is what I am interested in. Need about 40+ HP at the PTO and my 4025 only has 31 HP at the PTO. Just thinking about riving around backwards to clear snow makes my neck ache
> I am getting the 6075 for field work.


Yup. Can’t imagine having my neck twisted back like that for any amount of time.


----------



## brian BSL

I am going to look into the Erskine blowers today. Expensive, but good rep.

Sent them a request for recommendations. I think the Erskine 725FE would be the unit, but will wait to see what they say.


----------



## Fotoguzzi

All rear blowers do not blow backward. I drive one that has a blower on rear blowing forward and you drive forward. It has a blade so you can drag snow out before turning on the blower. This works better than any plow truck for the driveways I clear. I'm paid $50/hour but sometimes have to start in the middle of the night. Not bad for a retirement job.


----------



## marc_hanna

Fotoguzzi said:


> All rear blowers do not blow backward. I drive one that has a blower on rear blowing forward and you drive forward. It has a blade so you can drag snow out before turning on the blower. This works better than any plow truck for the driveways I clear. I'm paid $50/hour but sometimes have to start in the middle of the night. Not bad for a retirement job.


That’s a nice set up you have there. I was waiting to see how it was working out for you. 
I don’t think it would work where I am on account of how wet and heavy the snow is. One of the main tricks here is to avoid driving over the snow first, otherwise it packs down line concrete.


----------



## Fotoguzzi

I hear what your saying. We've had a couple real wet snows with like 4-5" and the scrapper blade works pretty good to get the compacted snow from tire tracks clear. The blower unit is pretty heavy so I think that helps. The main thing is I have to get the revs up high to throw the snow or the chute will clog. I had to clear the chute by hand until I got that figured out. And there's no dragging a load out to the front yard before blowing, I start throwing the snow as soon as I go forward.


----------



## John Liebermann

brian BSL said:


> I have see some that are hydraulically run from the PTO, but mounted where the bucket goes.
> That is what I am interested in. Need about 40+ HP at the PTO and my 4025 only has 31 HP at the PTO. Just thinking about riving around backwards to clear snow makes my neck ache
> I am getting the 6075 for field work.


Also looking backward all the time when doing field work!


----------



## hoho223

brian BSL said:


> Hi all.
> Moving to Maine soonand will be adding a Mahindra 6075 to the farm
> (already have a 4025 and am very happy with it).
> 
> I intend to mount a front snow blower on the 6075 for the winter.
> I did not see anything like this on the forums. Bad idea?
> I really do not want to do a rear mount blower as it is just awkward.
> May blow snow for hire too. (why not?)
> 
> Thanks!


 BobCat made one for previous editions of their CTs. Not sure about the new, redesigned models though. I have a CT 120 and a front mount blower. Cost me about $3200. Runs off of mid-shaft PTO. Hydraulic controls. I think if you can affix a BobCat quick mount to your bucket you may be able to get a skid steer one to work. Unaware of cost though.


----------



## brian BSL

Fotoguzzi said:


> All rear blowers do not blow backward. I drive one that has a blower on rear blowing forward and you drive forward. It has a blade so you can drag snow out before turning on the blower. This works better than any plow truck for the driveways I clear. I'm paid $50/hour but sometimes have to start in the middle of the night. Not bad for a retirement job.


HOHO, 

Hi. Thanks for you post. I was wondering about these units. 
My concern is the tires compacting the snow. Is that a problem for you?
I do like the idea of getting up close and pulling the snow away. 
Do you have any pics of that? Nice rig. 
I want the blower for my farm, but the idea of making a few pennies on the side has occurred to me too.


----------



## hoho223

hoho223 said:


> BobCat made one for previous editions of their CTs. Not sure about the new, redesigned models though. I have a CT 120 and a front mount blower. Cost me about $3200. Runs off of mid-shaft PTO. Hydraulic controls. I think if you can affix a BobCat quick mount to your bucket you may be able to get a skid steer one to work. Unaware of cost though.


----------



## pogobill

Like John said, we are pretty much looking backward at the business end of a tractor whenever we are doing anything, anyways. I can afford to look back, but I can't afford a front mount snowblower. I'm not looking at a commercial endeavour with my blower either.
In regards to snow removal and clean up around my place, I prefer the blower on the back and my snow bucket on the front. For a real nice clean up, I switch out my bucket for the box blade and can creep up to my buildings and pull the snow away nice and neatly, then continue with the blower.








Another thing, my seat swivels so I can sit pretty much half way around, and not have to twist very much. Just wish I had a cab!!


----------



## brian BSL

*pogobill*

I like the swivel seat part. Might look into that


----------



## BrkMstr

brian BSL said:


> Hi all.
> Moving to Maine soonand will be adding a Mahindra 6075 to the farm
> (already have a 4025 and am very happy with it).
> 
> I intend to mount a front snow blower on the 6075 for the winter.
> I did not see anything like this on the forums. Bad idea?
> I really do not want to do a rear mount blower as it is just awkward.
> May blow snow for hire too. (why not?)
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure if your still looking, I've had the front mount for two seasons so far, to me it was a great investment, it can easily blow the snow fifty feet, no issues at all with it, and like you I simply dislike looking backwards all the time, so for me this time it was the front mount period. The size at 66"'s is perfect for what I want can clear a driveway with a couple of passes - the quality of blower is impressive - shear pins, if you need to get at them are easily replaced, maintenance is simple, chain is easy to get at - I did add the hydraulic tilt for the chute......


----------



## brian BSL

brian BSL said:


> Hi all.
> Moving to Maine soonand will be adding a Mahindra 6075 to the farm
> (already have a 4025 and am very happy with it).
> 
> I intend to mount a front snow blower on the 6075 for the winter.
> I did not see anything like this on the forums. Bad idea?
> I really do not want to do a rear mount blower as it is just awkward.
> May blow snow for hire too. (why not?)
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the comments

I finally bought a used Kubota L6060 with an Erskin front mount snow blower.
The tractor has a rear PTO mounted high flow hydraulic pump which I can also use to run Bobcat attachments which will be useful.

I like the Kubota and look forward to using it this winter.
Although the L6060 is 60 hp, it is much lighter than my Mahindra 4025. The 40hp Mahindra is a tough little beast. The Kubota is more of a "polite" tractor. Very proper.


----------



## SidecarFlip

John Liebermann said:


> Also looking backward all the time when doing field work!


I never get a sore shoulder looking back. I have 3 cams facing back. One in the center and one facing left and one facing right. I just watch the screen in the cab to see what is transpiring out back.


----------



## brian BSL

SidecarFlip said:


> I never get a sore shoulder looking back. I have 3 cams facing back. One in the center and one facing left and one facing right. I just watch the screen in the cab to see what is transpiring out back.


Funny that you would bring that up

We were just yesterday discussing putting a camera behind the tractor and one above the snow blower to help see.

Just might do it. Maybe if I did that I could make the tractor remote control and drive it from the kitchen...


----------



## SidecarFlip

Mine is more about running hay than anything else. When I'm mowing, my mower hangs out 12 feet to the left or right side, depending on what I'm cutting and I need to see where it is all the time.


----------



## brian BSL

SidecarFlip said:


> Mine is more about running hay than anything else. When I'm mowing, my mower hangs out 12 feet to the left or right side, depending on what I'm cutting and I need to see where it is all the time.


I use my Mahindra 4025 for that


----------



## deerhide

brian BSL said:


> Hi all.
> Moving to Maine soonand will be adding a Mahindra 6075 to the farm
> (already have a 4025 and am very happy with it).
> 
> I intend to mount a front snow blower on the 6075 for the winter.
> I did not see anything like this on the forums. Bad idea?
> I really do not want to do a rear mount blower as it is just awkward.
> May blow snow for hire too. (why not?)
> 
> Thanks!


If you have a FEL your local dealer can likely fix you up with a hydraulic snowblower.


----------



## SidecarFlip

That all depends on how much your hydraulic GPM flow is. Most hydraulic blowers demand quite a large GPM flow rate.


----------



## deerhide

SidecarFlip said:


> That all depends on how much your hydraulic GPM flow is. Most hydraulic blowers demand quite a large GPM flow rate.


Oh yes a snowblower takes some juice but the dealer would know if the tractor had enough or needed a front mounted pump or a pto driven pump.


----------



## brian BSL

I have Kubota L6060 now. 
It has a front mounted snowblower and a HIGH FLOW PTO driven hydraulic pump.
Tires are not weighted. Just bought chains for it, I may have them add some beet juice to the rear tires.
I may get to use it this weekend, if I get out there before the snow actually melts


----------



## SidecarFlip

How it usually works. You put a pto pump and tank on the back and hoses to the blower in the front. Most tractors unless they are large don't provide enough flow to run a blower out front.


----------

